# What is the BEST STUD FINDER ??



## cp99 (Sep 16, 2017)

In your opinion what is the best stud finder?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

For what? Metal studs or wood. Drywall or plaster. You want to locate electrical wires too?


----------



## cp99 (Sep 16, 2017)

First and foremost Drywall and plaster and wood studs. I live in a old house, ideally would like one unit also to be able to locate electrical wires. Thanks in advance


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

I shouldn't post what I was thinking.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Many complain about the Zircon stud finders, but I’ve had good luck with them. I use mine regularly and it’s rarely off. The key is knowing how to use them. Mine blinks at the start of a stud and the end of a stud. In between is the middle, the meat of the stud where you want a fastener to go.

There are stud finder apps for your phone but I don’t want to use my phone as I know I will drop it and then stud-finding becomes an expensive DIY job.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I had a great looking girl friend for a while, studs would just show up everywhere. 😕


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Get the cheapest one you can find.
All the bells and whistles of the expensive ones are useless. It's a one trick pony.
Your only concern is how deep they can locate a stud. 3/4" seems to be the maximum.
But I know a guy who would use a magnetic type with a little pointer.
It found the nails / screws rather than the studs themselves.
It was all he ever used.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I got one off amazon that has 5 modes .In the metal mode it can find the tiniest piece of metal buried in wood. I use it brfore i plane wood so i dont ruin my planers blade. $30








Stud Finder Sensor Wall Scanner - 5 in 1 Electronic Stud Sensor Locator Wood Beam Joist Finders Wall Detector Edge Center Finding with LCD Display for Wood Live AC Wire Metal Studs Detection (Silver) - - Amazon.com


Stud Finder Sensor Wall Scanner - 5 in 1 Electronic Stud Sensor Locator Wood Beam Joist Finders Wall Detector Edge Center Finding with LCD Display for Wood Live AC Wire Metal Studs Detection (Silver) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

turbo4 said:


> I got one off amazon that has 5 modes .In the metal mode it can find the tiniest piece of metal buried in wood. I use it brfore i plane wood so i dont ruin my planers blade. $30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. 4.5 stars and over 8,000 reviews. That's gotta count for something.

That thing is going into my cart!


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> I had a great looking girl friend for a while, studs would just show up everywhere. 😕


Yeah - you went there - I was too reserved. I was gonna say something about a lady at the local bar... finds them all the time.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Domo said:


> Yeah - you went there - I was too reserved. I was gonna say something about a lady at the local bar... finds them all the time.


Can’t believe you two are talking about wimmen that way. Personally, i can’t be in the same room with a stud finder, it goes into overload condition.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

I use a cheap Zircon with no features. It works well enough and I always test by drilling tiny pilot holes for critical applications.

I also use a magnet in conjunction with the Zircon. The magnet will find the drywall screws - further confirmation of the center of the stud.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nealtw said:


> I had a great looking girl friend for a while, studs would just show up everywhere. 😕





Domo said:


> Yeah - you went there - I was too reserved. I was gonna say something about a lady at the local bar... finds them all the time.


You guys better watch out. You might get a warning like I did. This is a very stuffy forum. A good forum, but stuffy.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

This guy does some well produced videos.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

J. V. said:


> You guys better watch out. You might get a warning like I did. This is a very stuffy forum. A good forum, but stuffy.


I don't think it is that stuffy, just a little fun with out being mean or argumentative.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> I don't think it is that stuffy, just a little fun with out being mean or argumentative.


Exactly. You can call people trolls and tell them to "get under their bridge" all the time. 

Right Neal?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Exactly. You can call people trolls and tell them to "get under their bridge" all the time.
> 
> Right Neal?


In the CBR, are you looking to argue in another forum?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> In the CBR, are you looking to argue in another forum?


How is asking you a question an "argument"? Seems to be a simple yes or no answer. Unless the voices inside are in disagreement.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I only get warnings when I ruffle the feathers of the moderators "special friends".


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought a Franklin 710 after seeing it recommended by Spencer Lewis (insider_carpentry), a pro finish carpenter on youtube. I'd seen him using it many times, he said it's the best he's found. It's got more sensors than most others and can indicate the whole stud. I've only used it a couple times but seems to work better than anything I've ever had, especially on the thicker rock lath/plaster walls in my house. Doesn't do electrical or plumbing, just finds the studs but it does it well.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nealtw said:


> I don't think it is that stuffy, just a little fun with out being mean or argumentative.


There is not one joke in my inventory that would be allowed on here. Or the beaver comment.


Windows on Wash said:


> Exactly. You can call people trolls and tell them to "get under their bridge" all the time.
> Right Neal?


So name calling is okay and a little off color joke is not?
I moderate at ET and if we ruled there like someone is trying to here, we might as well close up shop.
You see I expected that the same rules applied here as they do there. I mean we are sister sites and owned by the same entity. 
But I will do as asked here. I am not in charge.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

I have 7 stud finders, the two best are the cheapest Zircon, it's old now, and the Franklin 710 or it's equivalent, there are clones, I got mine at BJ's. I have a blue clone I got from Costco. The company took the design from Franklin and was sued for it, and lost. I've had the cheapest Zircon $15, $25, and a $50, the $15 is the best. I also a different brand that detects electrical and pipes.


----------



## wallmaxx (Dec 12, 2011)

I got this one at Costco and it has worked very well


----------



## wallmaxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Something to consider if you’re doing new construction is try and imagine every place you might want solid blocking in the walls.

I know that I always used to put in blocking for curtain rods on the outsides of window openings, solid blocking up both sides of any stairs that had walls so that the handrail would sink in the solid wood 100% of the time, all the kitchens for the cabinets, and I just saw the Perkins brothers having to use a stud finder to attach shelving in a closet and I realized I could cut a bunch of 14 7/16 inch blocks And have most of the closets with Solid blocking that would be a nice feature for whoever was in that house.

PS. I use Siri to dictate most of what I post so because I don’t proofread, some of this may be difficult to understand. I apologize now but I’m not changing. I’m working on my crusty old man motif.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have used the Zircon Studsensor L50











It has always worked well. The only issue I have is for some reason whenever I hold it to close to myself it keeps going off..., go figure. 😁

The current model is the E50, available for about $20 at the big blue box store.


----------



## Longshot_HN (May 21, 2021)

Franklin 710 is the best I've ever used, but the CH Hanson for $8 which is just a couple of strong magnets is a close second. I have both. They each have their uses.


----------



## komondor (Feb 20, 2021)

To tell the truth a thermal camera from FLIR or someone else that connects to your smartphone is going to be very good at finding studs and it may tell you about other things in the wall you do not know about. I have a couple of stud finders and find they are OK one is just a row of magnets that looks for the screw heads, the Zircon worsk Ok but If I were hanging cabinets with long screws and wanted to know if there was something else in the wall i would use the thermal camera.


----------



## keenxxx (May 5, 2018)

My bother has owned @ least a dozen stud finders. Along the way he purchased quite a few units less than $50 and a couple around $200 - Milwaukee and Bosch. Be it lack of experience or in his terms bad luck he usually turns a picture hanging job into a swiss cheesed section of wall. I gave him the $10 CH Hanson magnet and he said it does ok. That means it probably works more often than not. I use the Hanson as well but also own a Franklin 710.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I have 7 stud finders, the two best are the cheapest Zircon, it's old now, and the Franklin 710 or it's equivalent, there are clones, I got mine at BJ's. I have a blue clone I got from Costco. The company took the design from Franklin and was sued for it, and lost. I've had the cheapest Zircon $15, $25, and a $50, the $15 is the best. I also a different brand that detects electrical and pipes.


Ditto on the Franklin 710. I have that one and it is great and super easy to use. My buddy also has the Costco blue clone and it works the same or seems to. I also have the cheap magnet one that aligns to drywall screws and is fine where accuracy doesn't matter because it is only as good as the screw it is aligning to (could be on the very edge of the stud).


----------



## Longshot_HN (May 21, 2021)

NitrNate said:


> Ditto on the Franklin 710. I have that one and it is great and super easy to use. My buddy also has the Costco blue clone and it works the same or seems to. I also have the cheap magnet one that aligns to drywall screws and is fine where accuracy doesn't matter because it is only as good as the screw it is aligning to (could be on the very edge of the stud).


If you pair a finishing nail as a probe to the cheap magnet one, you can get accuracy. Not as easy as a Franklin though. But I can sometimes use the CH Hanson to detect things if the Franklin struggles. Like drywall over OSB in a garage. Sometimes I get a weird reading or two with the Franklin that I know isn't likely to be something so I just double check with the magnet one.


----------



## Longshot_HN (May 21, 2021)

I just did a YouTube video today on the CH Hanson. Kind of a how to/ review but I don't have it live yet. You can take a look at my work in progress if you want and you can see my ugly mug too.





I'm hopefully doing one on the Franklin 710 by the end of the week, but I don't know if I can get it done. I was hoping to release them at the same time. We'll see.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

I couldn't find my cheap $9.99 stud finder at one point last year, so I just went out and bought a really 'nice' one for like $29.99, by Zircon I think.

It was _absolutely worthless_. Couldn't find a stud to save my life. I found my old cheap one again and it's like night and day. Haven't used the Zircon since. In fact, I think I'll throw it in our garage sale this weekend...


----------



## Longshot_HN (May 21, 2021)

Are you talking a cheap magnetic one? I'm surprised the zircon is so terrible. Seems like a lot of people like it


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a Zircon and a Stanley INtellilaser Pro 77-260
I usually use the Zircon but the Stanley was gifted to me 20 years ago......so I thought I should use it.
It works. It's pretty heavy but has a built in laser, leveling screws metal and wood settings and can find AC electric lines.









I'm remodeling a bathroom now so I will use it. It does have a LCD screen but it is not illuminated, so proper lighting is needed to se the display.


----------



## AcquaMarina (May 22, 2021)

cp99 said:


> In your opinion what is the best stud finder?


I can spot one a mile away. That swagger... some guys just know how. Has nothing to do with looks, wealth or equipment, either. 
Or er, so sorry. I was writing about the other kind of studs. 😉
Come to think of it, all you guys with your tool belts. Total studs. 😘


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

Longshot_HN said:


> Are you talking a cheap magnetic one? I'm surprised the zircon is so terrible. Seems like a lot of people like it


As Squared80 said, if you read my previous post, other than the Franklin which I use often, I have found the cheapest Zircon from years ago to be the best among all the Zircons to be the best for finding studs. I borrowed the neighbor's $50 Zircon, that was good. The cheapest Zircon I have I don't think they make anymore.


----------



## Longshot_HN (May 21, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> As Squared80 said, if you read my previous post, other than the Franklin which I use often, I have found the cheapest Zircon from years ago to be the best among all the Zircons to be the best for finding studs. I borrowed the neighbor's $50 Zircon, that was good. The cheapest Zircon I have I don't think they make anymore.


Weird how some zircon's are good and some are not... you'd think the guts of them would be similar. I have the Franklin too and that's my go to as well.


----------

